# Amazon Streaming-Seiten Fehler



## 14Hannes88 (18. Juni 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich hatte heute ein sehr eigenartiges Problem, was ich so noch nicht erlebt habe. Erst dachte ich an einen Trojaner oder einen Hacker-Angriff, dann kam es mir aber eigenartig vor das es immer beim gleichen Prozedere verursacht wird.

Folgendes war passiert:

Ich wollte bei Amazon die neue Staffel von Vikings ansehen und wollte dazu auf folgende Seite gehen... 

Vikings - Staffel 4 [dt./OV] online schauen und streamen bei Amazon Instant Video, Amazons Online-Videothek

Plötzlich bekam ich beim Laden der Seite so ein "Ameisenrauschen" wie früher bei den Röhren-Fernsehern. Das lustige war, ich konnte es nicht wegmachen. Weder Task-Manager noch Alt+F4, oder sonst was hat funktioniert. Der Bildschirm wurde einfach überdeckt. Der Rechner war auch nicht abgestürzt da im Hintergrund meine Musik weiter lief.

Es ist eindeutig reproduzierbar. Nach einiger Recherche bestätigte sich mein Verdacht.

Amazon Prime Streaming Fehler (Video, Bilder)

Scheinbar hat Amazon was gegen 144Hz-Panels.


Wenn es so sein sollte, finde ich es irgendwie komisch das dieser Bug noch nicht behoben wurde. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Oromis16 (18. Juni 2016)

Hast du schon versucht den Monitor für die Zeit einfach nur mit 60Hz zu beliefern?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (23. Juni 2016)

Ja hab ich gemacht und da funktioniert es natürlich. Aber wenn man als Standard 144Hz hat und zum ersten Mal Amazon Video verwendet, schaut man ein wenig dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------

